# tracker battery box



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

In my battery box there is another plug which I assume is for an additional battery. Can anyone tell me where I can get the connector and socket assembly to connect a new battery to this plug. Also can anyone tell me what the other small twin core thats also in the battery box might be for. I'm guessing maybe an ammeter but if so where does the other end go and can I get at it to utilise it?


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Bob

Dealers technician told me the connetcors for this cable cannot be got and has connected to my second battery with ordinary snap on connectors.

Ray


----------



## 109479 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob, the connector is for the additional battery and can be obtained from Autotrail or the dealer should be able to obtain it for you. The Autotrail parts direct phone number is 04172 571003


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok thanks for that


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

The small twin core is for the external temperature probe. If you have a look here---- http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/html/contact.html they carry out the manufacture of electrical wiring looms and controllers etc for Autotrail and should be able to supply the battery connector. I also think they do works for Swift but don't take that as gospel. Hope this helps


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

RainDancer said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The small twin core is for the external temperature probe. If you have a look here---- http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/html/contact.html they carry out the manufacture of electrical wiring looms and controllers etc for Autotrail and should be able to supply the battery connector. I also think they do works for Swift but don't take that as gospel. Hope this helps


Thanks Rain Dancer. Any idea where the other end goes to?


----------



## 109479 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob the other end of the battery temperature monitor plugs into the EC325 power supply unit, into the 10 way connector with the other inputs.

This monitor adjusts the charging profile inline with the temperature.

I Hope this helps

RCX400


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> The small twin core is for the external temperature probe. If you have a look here---- http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/html/contact.html they carry out the manufacture of electrical wiring looms and controllers etc for Autotrail and should be able to supply the battery connector. I also think they do works for Swift but don't take that as gospel. Hope this helps


They can and will at about £15.00


----------

